# Naruto games



## lanikaricpm (Jul 20, 2019)

Hi! I want a little help to play some Naruto games. I want to understand and play trough the entire story of the anime (because I don't have enough patience to watch), but I don't know which games to play. I prefer some Action RPGs or something like this, because I dont like those fighting games (Still, It's not a problem if they are the only option). The only problem is my pc. It's dead now, so I can't use it to play anything. Oh, one more thing. I know that every story have touching momments and remarkable scenes, so, if you could recommend some episodes to watch, I would be even more grateful, but please, only the most important ones, because I don't have too much patience to watch.


----------

